# 5gal tank



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Hi all. I've got an extra 5gallon tank. Just wondering if I could maybe make a small colony of shrimps in there? and ofcourse it will be planted too .

Any shrimp people out there that can answer this question for me? 

Thanks in advance,
Clint.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't see why not, if you cycle the tank properly. The key is be patience and make sure the tank is really stable. Of course pick the species wisely  ;0


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't see why not? 5 g is more then enough for a small colony of small shrimps


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You can definitely use a *stable* five gallon. Roger's has a bunch of cherries in theirs.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

shaobo said:


> I don't see why not, if you cycle the tank properly. The key is be patience and make sure the tank is really stable. Of course pick the species wisely  ;0


Ok cool. Thanks shaobo. I'll be patient on letting it cycle and stable


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

InfraredDream said:


> I don't see why not? 5 g is more then enough for a small colony of small shrimps


How many do you think I can put in there?


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

effox said:


> You can definitely use a *stable* five gallon. Roger's has a bunch of cherries in theirs.


Oh ok. Thanks. Do they have lots in the 5 gallon?
Is there such thing as over stocking on shrimps?


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

clintgv said:


> How many do you think I can put in there?


This I am not sure about as I am not that experienced with shrimps. But I am sure you can start with something like 10 (or more) cherries and go from there. What is the maximum number, I can't really say.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I had 10 per gallon without issues. Overkill, probably.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

At times I host at least 300 CRS in my 20 gallon long, it will have to depends on your filtration and tank size. Just start with a small colony of cherries with both males and females(maybe 10-20), in a few months you should have a good number of them.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a 5 gallon I use for my shrimp (Red Cherry Shrimp) breeding. When they get big enough I transfer them to my 70 gallon. I must have at least 60 in there now (started with 20 about two months ago). Most of them are less than 2mm long so it's not a problem. I have java moss in there, which I think they like because a lot of them hide in there (and I have a feeling the moss absorbs a lot of the excess nutrients.) Its been 2 months since i started the setup (with a properly cycled tank), and I have yet to change my water...


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

shaobo said:


> At times I host at least 300 CRS in my 20 gallon long, it will have to depends on your filtration and tank size. Just start with a small colony of cherries with both males and females(maybe 10-20), in a few months you should have a good number of them.


I'm planning on having a sponge filter and hob filter. Ok thanks shaobo. I will start with 10-20 .


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> I have a 5 gallon I use for my shrimp (Red Cherry Shrimp) breeding. When they get big enough I transfer them to my 70 gallon. I must have at least 60 in there now (started with 20 about two months ago). Most of them are less than 2mm long so it's not a problem. I have java moss in there, which I think they like because a lot of them hide in there (and I have a feeling the moss absorbs a lot of the excess nutrients.) Its been 2 months since i started the setup (with a properly cycled tank), and I have yet to change my water...


Very nice . Just wonder, what kind of filters for you have for it? Hob filter and sponge filter?


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I have HOB with a sponge intake. Shrimps LOVE the sponge as well as marimo balls plants. So I guess if you go with sponge one they will be very happy


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Ok thanks. So hob filter and sponge filter it is


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

clintgv said:


> Ok thanks. So hob filter and sponge filter it is


Hey Clint,not sure if you understood what InInfraredDream meant, thats a HOB filter with a pre filter sponge over the intake (mainly so they don't get sucked in , but they also feed off of it. I use the Fluval Edge Aquarium Pre-Filter Sponge on my intakes, they are only $2.99 most places, petsmart and Petcetera carries them and they fit perfectly over most intakes. Here's what they are Hagen Fluval Edge Aquarium Pre-Filter Sponge at PETCO


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Hey Clint,not sure if you understood what InInfraredDream meant, thats a HOB filter with a pre filter sponge over the intake (mainly so they don't get sucked in , but they also feed off of it. I use the Fluval Edge Aquarium Pre-Filter Sponge on my intakes, they are only $2.99 most places, petsmart and Petcetera carries them and they fit perfectly over most intakes. Here's what they are Hagen Fluval Edge Aquarium Pre-Filter Sponge at PETCO


Yep I understood it . Was just saying that I was gonna use an HOB and sponge filter ^^.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

ok lol just making sure.... looked like you were gonna buy a sponge filter and a HOB....also if you were in need of some java moss , I seen IPU had a betta bowl full for like 3 or 4 bucks


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> ok lol just making sure.... looked like you were gonna buy a sponge filter and a HOB....also if you were in need of some java moss , I seen IPU had a betta bowl full for like 3 or 4 bucks


Ok thanks .


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

hey not to steal the thunder from the thread here, but whats the easiest shrimps to start with? i have a 5G i was planning for shrimps, i tried wo ghost shrimp for a dry run and after two weeks one is dead and other is mia ;P


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I guess cherries? Not that I am experienced at all, but from what I read seem they are pretty hardy. And relatively cheap.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

user_error said:


> hey not to steal the thunder from the thread here, but whats the easiest shrimps to start with? i have a 5G i was planning for shrimps, i tried wo ghost shrimp for a dry run and after two weeks one is dead and other is mia ;P


Definitely cherry shrimp. Clint is on the right track now.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Most types of Neocaridina are pretty easy to care for  BTW, moved this thread into crustacean section!


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

yah cherries are nice in a small tank for starters...then move onto Crystals if you like...bigger shrimps sometimes look outta place in a 5g...unless you like amanos..but they dun breed well..then again, they are way nore "active" than rcs or crs


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

user_error said:


> hey not to steal the thunder from the thread here, but whats the easiest shrimps to start with? i have a 5G i was planning for shrimps, i tried wo ghost shrimp for a dry run and after two weeks one is dead and other is mia ;P


People have been telling me that cherries would be easiest to start.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

shaobo said:


> Most types of Neocaridina are pretty easy to care for  BTW, moved this thread into crustacean section!


Oh sorry for posting it in wrong section ^^. Thanks for the move .


----------

